# Most feminine to most masculine types



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

This is a gross generalization of course - you can have macho Fe dom people and feminine Ti dom people, though I would posit both are uncommon.

I would say if you were going to order the types from most female brained to most male brained it would be like this:

Most feminine: ESFJ (the most feminine type), ENFJ, ISFJ, INFJ
Feminine: ISFP, INFP
Neither masculine nor feminine: ENFP, ESFP, ENTP, ESTP
Masculine: ISTJ, ESTJ, INTJ
Most masculine: ENTJ, INTP, ISTP (the most masculine type)

I think the ExxP types tend to be pretty gender neutral, although ExFPs are slightly more likely to be women and ExTPs lean male. You could swap most ExxPs into a body of the opposite gender and it wouldn't make much of a difference in how you'd perceive them.

Fe-doms and fe-auxes are the most stereotypically feminine people in the sense of being nurturing, organized, and people-centric. They also have the highest percentage of type that is female (about 70% of FJs are women). 

Ti-doms are the most masculine I think in the cognitive sense, they tend to have very good visuospatial awareness and skills with memory/logic, they also tend to be lower in emotional intelligence than most of the other types and are the least people-oriented of all the types. Also about 70% of IxTPs are men which is a higher proportion than any other type (the other thinking types are about 60-65% male).

TJ types are also quite masculine though I view their tendency towards organization and neatness and their higher emotional vulnerability as making them slightly more feminine than IxTPs, though still more masculine than ExTPs, who have lots of Fe and tend to be more people-oriented than the other six Thinking types.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Most masculine: ESTJ/ISTJ, INTJ/ENTJ, ISTP/ESTP

Most feminine: ISFJ/ESFJ, ISFP, INFP


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

MBTI types are gender neutral...


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Not a bad list but I'd actually put ESFJ and ENFJ in the neither feminine or masculine category while ISFJ and INFJ are definitely the most girly girl feminine.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I don't actually know where this graph is from (I found it in Quora, and even the person who posted it was unsure about where it came from) or if it's based on reliable data, but it wouldn't surprise me if the irl type breakdown by gender was something like that. 

Of course there's more to being masculine or feminine than gender, but there is some correlation. To me ISTJ has felt like the most masculine type (the "real man's man" stereotype) and ESFJ and ISFJ as the most feminine. Although I don't think I know many ISFJs personally.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

I guess it's better to ask which type has most feminine and most masculine stereotypes than to ask about types themselves.

Most feminine
IxFJ
INFP
...
IxTJ
ExTP
ExTJ
Most masculine

N-S scale seems to be the most gender-neutral.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I know the concepts of masculinity and femininity trigger some people in 2019, but there's no denying that some types like ExTx for instance, are geared towards _''aggressive''_, whatever you want to make of that term. 

But I will admit that it's really sloppy and subjective. Many will argue that there is no type more masculine than ISTPs because they represent the lone independent badasses who don't need anyone to get sh*t done, or so the stereotypes paint them as (I think it's relatively true). 

Of course even the gender-blind people tend to agree that FJ is stereotypically feminine because they are the nuturer types, but then many ESFJ males I come across are covered in tattoos and work out 7 days a week at the gym. It's superficial masculinity, but still. 


I'm also flattered that people think of ISTJs as the most masculine type, but lol, no! Way too uptight and anxious to even get remotely close to that title. We are essentially the betas of the MBTI community. But if your definition of masculinity is a strong and loyal provider for those he cares for, then yes I agree they fit the bill.


----------



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

Janna said:


> I don't actually know where this graph is from (I found it in Quora, and even the person who posted it was unsure about where it came from) or if it's based on reliable data, but it wouldn't surprise me if the irl type breakdown by gender was something like that.
> 
> Of course there's more to being masculine or feminine than gender, but there is some correlation. To me ISTJ has felt like the most masculine type (the "real man's man" stereotype) and ESFJ and ISFJ as the most feminine. Although I don't think I know many ISFJs personally.
> 
> View attachment 824325


Yeah I think you could make a case for ISTJs being the most masculine too, they tend to be the strong, silent, hardworking type. But overall like Stevester said I think they're too on the neurotic side to really be the_most_ masculine cognitively. 

ISTPs and INTPs have Fe which can make them seem a bit feminine in some ways. My INTP sister is pretty feminine, I think it really depends on the person.

Some ISTJs can be really sensitive though, you'd be surprised. Tertiary Fi can be a powerful force sometimes and it seems stronger in ISTJs versus INTJs.

Overall I'd say ISTPs and INTPs are more "cognitively masculine" than ISTJs (at least if we're talking about men) but since ISTJs tend to be traditionalists male ISTJs might conform more to the image of a stereotypical man.


----------



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

Stevester said:


> I'm also flattered that people think of ISTJs as the most masculine type, but lol, no! Way too uptight and anxious to even get remotely close to that title. We are essentially the betas of the MBTI community. But if your definition of masculinity is a strong and loyal provider for those he cares for, then yes I agree they fit the bill.


I agree. The ISTJ man I know best is actually pretty effeminate lol. He is a veteran (was in the Air Force) and is definitely analytical and not particularly social but he is extremely neurotic and emotional, and sensitive, moreso than most women I know.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, what do you mean by feminine and masculine? What correlates to estrogen and testosterone more? If so, extraversion is correlated with testosterone in men. So the "silent" type isn't masculine at all if that's how you define it.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

Stevester said:


> I'm also flattered that people think of ISTJs as the most masculine type, but lol, no! Way too uptight and anxious to even get remotely close to that title. We are essentially the betas of the MBTI community. But if your definition of masculinity is a strong and loyal provider for those he cares for, then yes I agree they fit the bill.


I've always thought that the strong and loyal protector of his loved ones is THE masculine ideal. Being uptight is probably a less charming but non-avoidable part of it.


----------



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

Convex said:


> Well, what do you mean by feminine and masculine? What correlates to estrogen and testosterone more? If so, extraversion is correlated with testosterone in men. So the "silent" type isn't masculine at all if that's how you define it.


Masculine would mean possessing personality traits that are more common in women than in men, and feminine would mean the opposite. The chief difference between men and women is that women are more agreeable (less competitive, less aggressive, more prosocial, more polite) but men are more laid back (they experience less shifting of moods, and less highly negative and highly positive moods, and tend to handle stress better).


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

morgandollar said:


> Masculine would mean possessing personality traits that are more common in women than in men, and feminine would mean the opposite. The chief difference between men and women is that women are more agreeable (less competitive, less aggressive, more prosocial, more polite) but men are more laid back (they experience less shifting of moods, and less highly negative and highly positive moods, and tend to handle stress better).


So, you agree then? Men have higher testosterone than women and women have more estrogen than men, which influences behavior.


----------



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

Janna said:


> I've always thought that the strong and loyal protector of his loved ones is The masculine ideal. Being uptight is probably a less charming but non-avoidable part of it.


I've always said that being uptight is the drawback of being a very kind person. One of the reason why bad people can be kind of fun to hang around for brief periods is they tend to be pretty laid back as long as you're on their good side. Because they don't really care about anything.

People who are very kind have strong expectations that others are also kind, which can mean being uptight about people's laziness, selfishness, etc in a way that can make the kind person seem judgmental (which they are but for good reasons). Being highly empathetic also generally correlates to being an anxious person who worries about others so they might not always be "fun" to be around.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

morgandollar said:


> This is a gross generalization of course - you can have macho Fe dom people and feminine Ti dom people, though I would posit both are uncommon.
> 
> I would say if you were going to order the types from most female brained to most male brained it would be like this:
> 
> ...


ESTP, not among the most masculine ones...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't think MBTI/cognitive functions have genders.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't think MBTI/cognitive functions have genders.


Shut up and think about the goddamn stereotypes


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

TeamPB said:


> Shut up and think about the goddamn stereotypes


Okay, you got me laughing now. 😋


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

If you define feminine energy as being acknowledging all in-coming information, and masculine energy as influencing others to conform with one's own ideal views, then CapCom is masculine and SoCom is feminine. In the following diagram, you will notice the lips of the SoCom Energy being to be more malleable, while that of the CapCom is more penetrative and shape-forming.









You can also view the diagram here: infj affirmation capcom socom — Postimage.org

While Charmer INFJ have their own Personality-Matrix (their thoughts are voiced using their own MBTI+ personality), Assertive INFJ need Personality-Imprinting from the 12PM Energy Being of the Ne-Dominant type, at a young age of around two years old, just when they are learning to talk. Taking the ability to be influenced by other personalities into account, it would appear that Assertive SoCom INFJ tend to be more "feminine", while Charmer CapCom INFJ are more "masculine".

On a second thought, the person most suited to the most "feminine energy" as husband is the most "masculine energy", as there is more of a mental-heart-physical connection. In that regard, it will likely be ENFP[body-oriented Directional Temperament]-INFJ[mind-oriented Directional Temperament] (for example). However, the INFJ needs Mental-Personality-Imprinting, as well as Heart-Love-Imprinting with ENTP Personality Frequency. Whether the imprinting is needed once per Speciation or Generation Cycle, or after every reincarnation is unknown (I feel it is once per Speciation or Generation Cycle, with the resulting Female Reincarnation experiencing the full effects of the previous Male Reincarnation, in regards to various personalities available on the planet). Also, it's possible that meeting other 12PM Energy beings in person is much easier, and more likely to result in a romantic relationship, if the man is a virgin (as 12PM Energy being women prefer their husbands to be virgins). It's likely that this applies to women as well, though that depends on whether the man really cares if his wife is virgin or not (or knows that such thing as female virginity, exists).

Between Hands-on learner and Auditory-learner, it would appear Hands-on Learner to be more feminine, as shown in this diagram:









For larger image, please click here: auditory handson example — Postimage.org

For an explanation on the difference between Charmer and Assertive, please view this thread: MBTI+ Champion Temperaments: Assertive and Charmer...

This thread illustrates differences in personality between CapCom and SoCom. MBTI+ Champion Temperaments: Assertive and Charmer...


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Jung, himself, described extroverted and introverted feeling as being feminine, and extroverted thinking as well as extroverted sensing (if I remember right) as being more masculine. It makes sense, because feeling types do tend to be more feminine. I think men of that type can express it in more masculine ways, than women of such types, however. Extroverted thinking is very masculine. Extroverted thinkers are decision makers and natural leaders. Extroverted sensing types are generally more action oriented. To me, a stereotypical man would be a stereotypical ESTP haha.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Okay, you got me laughing now. 😋


Naturally


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

But still, if many men tend to be T types, no wonder people think this order of functions is ''masculine''


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I don't think MBTI/cognitive functions have genders.


From Jung:
"The Extraverted Feeling Type
[597] As feeling is undeniably a more obvious characteristic of feminine
psychology than thinking, the most pronounced feeling types are to be
found among women."

"The Introverted Feeling Type
[640] It is principally among women that I have found the predominance of
introverted feeling."



tanstaafl28 said:


> Okay, you got me laughing now. 😋


You should be less aggressively stupid.



dulcinea said:


> Jung, himself, described extroverted and introverted feeling as being feminine, and extroverted thinking as well as extroverted sensing (if I remember right) as being more masculine. It makes sense, because feeling types do tend to be more feminine. I think men of that type can express it in more masculine ways, than women of such types, however. Extroverted thinking is very masculine. Extroverted thinkers are decision makers and natural leaders. Extroverted sensing types are generally more action oriented. To me, a stereotypical man would be a stereotypical ESTP haha.


Yes I got the quotes for you. ISTP is technically the most over represented male type according to the statistics we have of 75% male to 25% female ratio. Although I would say as far as behavior, ESTP is the most masculine of the types. Female ESTPs are manly women. ISFJ is the most feminine type at 29% of men to 71% of female.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The Last said:


> From Jung:
> "The Extraverted Feeling Type
> [597] As feeling is undeniably a more obvious characteristic of feminine
> psychology than thinking, the most pronounced feeling types are to be
> ...


MBTI is only _based_ on Jung's work, but is distinctly NOT his work. It is an extrapolation and therefore you cannot ascribe gender to MBTI.



> You should be less aggressively stupid.


Nice try. You aren't qualified to provoke me. Have a nice day.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

FFS, the very LAST thing I want is to be considered a snowflake SJW but this notion that being aggressive is more male and being passive is more female is seriously regressive thinking. Here's a crazy notion: People are just different from one another and may act differently in different contexts and situations?


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> MBTI is only _based_ on Jung's work, but is distinctly NOT his work. It is an extrapolation and therefore you cannot ascribe gender to MBTI.
> 
> Nice try. You aren't qualified to provoke me. Have a nice day.


Hey, if you want to continue being an idiot go for it I guess. A quick search of MBTI by gender would yield a million results showing what a tremendous idiot you are, but I guess if you act smug enough about it maybe that will help your bad faith approach to life.




Stevester said:


> FFS, the very LAST thing I want is to be considered a snowflake SJW but this notion that being aggressive is more male and being passive is more female is seriously regressive thinking. Here's a crazy notion: People are just different from one another and may act differently in different contexts and situations?


Here I saved you 1 second of your time.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

The Last said:


> Hey, if you want to continue being an idiot go for it I guess. A quick search of MBTI by gender would yield a million results showing what a tremendous idiot you are, but I guess if you act smug enough about it maybe that will help your bad faith approach to life.


_Sniff_ _Sniff_ ... I smell projection here.


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread (Jul 25, 2020)

I and F more feminine.
E and T more masculine.

Most masculine, ENTJ_ENTP
Most feminine, INFP_INFJ


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The Last said:


> Hey, if you want to continue being an idiot go for it I guess. A quick search of MBTI by gender would yield a million results showing what a tremendous idiot you are, but I guess if you act smug enough about it maybe that will help your bad faith approach to life.


_It's on the Internet, so it must be true _(not to mention the _argumentum ad populum fallacy_). If you want to continue calling me an idiot that's your problem, not mine. Maybe you should double-check my own MBTI type.



> Here I saved you 1 second of your time.


Thanks for the extra tick. I'll cherish it forever.


----------



## The Last (Apr 19, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> _It's on the Internet, so it must be true _(not to mention the _argumentum ad populum fallacy_). If you want to continue calling me an idiot that's your problem, not mine. Maybe you should double-check my own MBTI type.


Let's remember the time yesterday you used thought catalogue and tumblr as sources, in place of critically reasoning what the types are and why, before we take another moment to remember you saying earlier in this thread that Jung is wrong about MBTI. Now you are saying the internet is invalid, despite believing so thoroughly in the worst parts of it yourself. So really, Jung is wrong, the MBTI Manual which is the source of most of these statistics, is also wrong. Anyone anywhere on the internet who disagrees with you is wrong. You can stop pretending to be an intellectual throwing the logical fallacies at me. No matter what the source you want to say it is wrong because it disagrees with your worldview rather than critically assessing what is being argued.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

dulcinea said:


> Jung, himself, described extroverted and introverted feeling as being feminine, and extroverted thinking as well as extroverted sensing (if I remember right) as being more masculine. It makes sense, because feeling types do tend to be more feminine. I think men of that type can express it in more masculine ways, than women of such types, however. Extroverted thinking is very masculine. Extroverted thinkers are decision makers and natural leaders. Extroverted sensing types are generally more action oriented. To me, a stereotypical man would be a stereotypical ESTP haha.


My observation with ESTP men is they tend to lean more heavily towards hanging out with guys and are pretty comfortable conforming to social expectations of gender. I think that's the tertiary Fe in action and we're okay with going along with the hegemony as long as it doesn't restrict us from what we want to do. 

ESTP women are a minority and tend to go one way or the other. Either become a tomboy or visibly conform to social expectations. I'd put myself in that second group. I typically wear skirts and heels and I do my hair and makeup most days. I'll read the situation and go along with what's more advantageous to me. I'll act more aggressively if it will get me further or more submissive it it will get me further. However, I've noticed my closest friends cry. They're all girls. They cry a lot. But I can go a couple of years without having the urge to cry. I can cry on command if it's gonna work for me, but it's rare that I need to cry. My friends try not to cry, especially in a public situation and they fail miserably. They have my sympathy but it is a handy tool for me. 

I'm happy being a woman but I could probably be just as happy if I woke up tomorrow in a man's body. It's whatever. I think if I were living two hundred years ago and I couldn't own property and lacked rights, I would have a big problem with performing gender roles. When my freedom is limited, someone's going to have a very bad day and it's not going to be me. 

Anyway, I think ESTP are very much "manly men". But less because they're just so manly and more because as a type, we adapt to our environment so long as we don't find it oppressive.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The Last said:


> Let's remember the time yesterday you used thought catalogue and tumblr as sources, in place of critically reasoning what the types are and why, before we take another moment to remember you saying earlier in this thread that Jung is wrong about MBTI. Now you are saying the internet is invalid, despite believing so thoroughly in the worst parts of it yourself. So really, Jung is wrong, the MBTI Manual which is the source of most of these statistics, is also wrong. Anyone anywhere on the internet who disagrees with you is wrong. You can stop pretending to be an intellectual throwing the logical fallacies at me. No matter what the source you want to say it is wrong because it disagrees with your worldview rather than critically assessing what is being argued.


I remember. They are simple and easily digested. I add a little bit of every skill level and complexity so everyone can find their own level and perspective. I'm not an intellectual. I never claimed to be. My worldview is pretty broad. I just don't see the "genderfication" of MBTI as a very useful line of study. If anyone is being rigid and inflexible, it isn't me.


----------



## Ohndot (Apr 12, 2015)

Stevester said:


> FFS, the very LAST thing I want is to be considered a snowflake SJW but this notion that being aggressive is more male and being passive is more female is seriously regressive thinking. Here's a crazy notion: People are just different from one another and may act differently in different contexts and situations?


It really is that easy. There's no reason to view those statistics in terms of where one 'should' fit. They're interesting I guess, but there's a potential for misuse if they're relied upon for typing or coming up with type traits. At that point it's just a shortcut around thinking about what a particular type is based on the model you're using.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> MBTI is only _based_ on Jung's work, but is distinctly NOT his work. It is an extrapolation and therefore you cannot ascribe gender to MBTI.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try. You aren't qualified to provoke me. Have a nice day.


hum hum. Yet if the guy thought some functions were more feminine or masculine than others, even if didn't invent the types, all you have to do is check the mbti types and see if the functions are "feminine" or "masculine"


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

TeamPB said:


> hum hum. Yet if the guy thought some functions were more feminine or masculine than others, even if didn't invent the types, all you have to do is check the mbti types and see if the functions are "feminine" or "masculine"


Look, I made the comment that I didn't think it was necessary to "genderfy" MBTI. Take it or leave it.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Look, I made the comment that I didn't think it was necessary to "genderfy" MBTI. Take it or leave it.


I'm trying to understand ya, bud


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

My impression is this:

Most feminine:
INFP
INFJ
ISFP
ISFJ
ENFP
ENFJ
ESFP
ESFJ
INTP
INTJ
ISTP
ISTJ
ENTP
ENTJ
ESTP
ESTJ
Most masculine


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't really know which is which, since I learned about astrology too. I'd see the stacks from their natal charts and looking how they scored their masculinity or their feminine. As in MBTI, I'm not really sure but I'd sort it out by looking at the stereotypes(?)

Most Feminine - Most Masculine :
INFJ
ISFJ
INFP
ISFP
ESFJ
ENFP
ENFJ
ESFP
INTJ
ISTJ
ENTJ
INTP
ESTJ
ENTP
ISTP
ESTP


----------



## silhouesque (Aug 29, 2012)

dulcinea said:


> Jung, himself, described extroverted and introverted feeling as being feminine, and extroverted thinking as well as extroverted sensing (if I remember right) as being more masculine. It makes sense, because feeling types do tend to be more feminine. I think men of that type can express it in more masculine ways, than women of such types, however. Extroverted thinking is very masculine. Extroverted thinkers are decision makers and natural leaders. Extroverted sensing types are generally more action oriented. To me, a stereotypical man would be a stereotypical ESTP haha.



This is basically how I read Jung too. Of course, he was observing the people from his own time, which was the early 20th century when gender roles were much more rigid.

But based on the current stereotypes (as I see them), I would say this:

Most feminine:
ISFJ
INFJ
ESFJ
ENFJ

Most masculine:
ESTP
ENTJ
ISTP
ESTJ


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Feeling > Intuition > Sensing > Thinking

(NF > SF > NT > ST)
(Fi > Fe > Ni > Ne > Si > Se > Ti > Te)

1. INFP (Fi-dom)
2. ENFJ (Fe-dom)
3. INFJ (Ni-dom)
4. ENFP (Ne-dom)

5. ISFP (Fi-dom)
6. ESFJ (Fe-dom)
7. ISFJ (Si-dom)
8. ESFP (Se-dom)

9. INTJ (Ni-dom)
10. ENTP (Ne-dom)
11. INTP (Ti-dom)
12. ENTJ (Te-dom)

13. ISTJ (Si-dom)
14. ESTP (Se-dom)
15. ISTP (Ti-dom)
16. ESTJ (Te-dom)


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

attic said:


> What do you mean? I don't know if you might have misunderstood me (I might have been unclear), because I don't understand your post.
> I meant that in the figures I have seen before, there are only a clear difference in how many men and women are F-types and T-types respectively. There are still plenty of the other one in each gender, but if it is quite a bit more frequent in one it is likely to affect the traits one associate more strongly with one group or the other, associate more strongly, not what defines it. But more flimsy descriptions like masculine and feminine are shaped a lot by associations of the time and circumstances I think.


I'm simply saying trans "women" are just men.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

TeamPB said:


> I'm simply saying trans "women" are just men.


Well, I don't agree with you.
I don't see how it is relevant to the thread or to what I wrote.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

ENTJ's, ESTP and similar types, will always be more masculine, while ISFP's, ISFJ and INFP's will always appear to me the most feminine types ever. 

People who say otherwise (Such as ENTJ women can be feminine) are seriously sugarcoating their words, or atleast having some sort of cope. Regardless of what said, ENTJ's will always be fixated on their Te which will give the said human traits such as assertion, masterful use of logic and reasoning (And shielding their vulnerabilities, exerting powerful energy), controling behaviour, which are masculine traits.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

TeamPB said:


> I'm simply saying trans "women" are just men.


Trans people have been proven to have a brain that fits the gender they feel like, according to anthropologist Helen Fisher


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

attic said:


> Well, I don't agree with you.
> I don't see how it is relevant to the thread or to what I wrote.


It was just a joke...about jokes.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Electra said:


> Trans people have been proven to have a brain that fits the gender they feel like, according to anthropologist Helen Fisher


gimme sources


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

TeamPB said:


> gimme sources


Ok:


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Electra said:


> Ok:





> 7h49m


I ain't watching it, *****


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

TeamPB said:


> I ain't watching it, ***


I've allways known I'm a star, hun.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

sigh... closed for review


----------

